# Corsair HG10 A1 und 7850



## S!lent dob (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Corsair,
ich würde gerne meine 80i per Adapter auf meine 7850 schnallen.

Das daß nicht vorgesehen ist, ist ersichtlich, da die HG10 A1 aber im Gegensatz zum KrakenG10 in der Lage ist auch die 80i aufzunehmen würde ich gerne Wissen ob eine Montage trotzdem *prinzipiel* möglich ist und zumindest mal die Befestigungslöcher passen.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Juli 2015)

Die Kombination HG10 A1 auf 7850 wird nicht funktionieren leider und die Variante Kraken G10 mit der H80i wiederum auch nicht. Da musst du leider schauen, ob du GPU oder Kühler wechselst, wobei letzeres natürlich weniger kostspielig ist.


----------

